# Anyone into Vintage RC?



## eparison (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 1986 Stinger 4wd new in the box!


----------



## eparison (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I got over 40+ tamiyas and love them all:thumbsup:


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

How much you looking to get for it?


----------



## jjarment (Jan 8, 2009)

*how do you get your pictures big like that?*

how do you get your pictures big like that on your post?????

please help!!!!

So I can post my old school stuuf too!! I can up load, but they come out small?!?!?


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

There is a contingency of racers here in Fl.taking the tub assoc and racing them here and doing quite well.They are doing some drive/suspensoin changes and going brushless but the basic car is still there.


----------



## hispeedguy (Nov 6, 2010)

I have 4 Tyco Turbo Bandits, 1 Turbo Grasshopper and 4WD Hopper.
All of them still work but are basically shelf queens. Pictures to come.


----------

